# Controlling Initial Kettle heat



## Bill The Grill Guy (Sep 8, 2005)

Here is a link or two:

http://www.hormel.com/templates/knowledge/knowledge.asp?catitemid=50&id=489

http://www.barbecuebible.com/featured/technique/the_five_method.php

Hope they help.[/url]


----------



## Finney (Sep 8, 2005)

First off... Always have an area with no coals to move food to that is cooking too fast. 

Second:  You probably have too many coals on the grill.

Third:  If you are always cooking direct, think about not having the lid on the grill.

Forth:  Buy Raichlen's "How to Grill".  _(I was not a fan of his until I bought this book)_


----------



## Finney (Sep 8, 2005)

At least go to two... Fire, no fire.


----------



## Bill The Grill Guy (Sep 8, 2005)

Finney said:
			
		

> First off... Always have an area with no coals to move food to that is cooking too fast.
> 
> Second:  You probably have too many coals on the grill.
> 
> ...



I have all of his books.  VERY helpful  .


----------



## Guest (Sep 8, 2005)

Finney said:
			
		

> At least go to two... Fire, no fire.


This works best for me.  I usually do enough for the family and lunch the next day if not more and even on a 22 ½" kettle, I don't have enough room for a 3 zone fire.  There's always the middle ground if you need it.


----------



## Guest (Sep 8, 2005)

Smokehouse said:
			
		

> You mean the edge of the line of coals?
> SH


Exactly!


----------



## Bruce B (Sep 8, 2005)

Finney said:
			
		

> First off... Always have an area with no coals to move food to that is cooking too fast.



Alway keep this area to your right as you are looking at the grill. You never, ever want to find yourself moving to the left. This will create havoc in your world and will do nothing but frustrate you as you watch the rest of the world prosper while all you can do is complain.

Remember...to the right. :lmao:  :lmao:  :lmao:  :lmao:  :lmao:  :lmao:  :lmao:  :lmao:  :lmao:  :lmao:


----------



## Guest (Sep 8, 2005)

Bruce B said:
			
		

> Finney said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



4. Off topic posts will not be tolerated in the cooking sections. The moderators will watch how threads develop and if off topic posts start, they will be deleted! The moderators will notify the deleted person privately to let them know what has taken place. There will be no second-guessing of the administrator or the moderators under any circumstances in regards to post deletions!!. These are sections (General BBQ, Grilling, and Pit Mods..Etc) that people are really looking for help in so the off-topic stuff needs to be curtailed. 

fftop:  :rules:  fftop:  :rules:  fftop:

 :horse:  :badpoke:  mm:  mm:  mm:


----------



## Nick Prochilo (Sep 8, 2005)

Smokehouse, Just like Finney said, fire, no fire. I keep the fire to the left and the right and no fire in the middle.


----------



## Guest (Sep 8, 2005)

Nick Prochilo said:
			
		

> ... I keep the fire to the left and the right and no fire in the middle.


Actually, I do too, but that's because I'm right handed and my Platinum's lid stores on the left side ~ Sooooo, which hand do you use???


----------



## LarryWolfe (Sep 8, 2005)

Nick Prochilo said:
			
		

> Smokehouse, Just like Finney said, fire, no fire. I keep the fire to the left and the right and no fire in the middle.



Wouldn't that be a "Liberal" fire?


----------



## LarryWolfe (Sep 8, 2005)

The Joker said:
			
		

> [quote="Nick Prochilo":q132p6fv]... I keep the fire to the left and the right and no fire in the middle.


Actually, I do too, but that's because I'm right handed and my Platinum's lid stores on the left side ~* Sooooo, which hand do you use??? * [/quote:q132p6fv]

Isn't that a personal question?  Save it for the Blue Room!  :lmao:  :lcry:  :lmao:  :lcry:  :lmao:  :lcry:


----------



## The Missing Link (Sep 8, 2005)

hear is my 2 cents The beat way to control the heat on a charcoal grill is to build a three zone fire. to make a three zone fire take some of the coals an piled them in a double layer on the side of the grill which gives you a very hot zone for searing. the remaining coals are arranged in a single layer in the center of the grill, which gives you a moderately hot zone for cooking. the remaining grill area of the grill is left without coals which gives you a cool zone where you can move the food if it starts to burn.

I think have been reading to many of Steven Raichlen books. :help:


----------



## Guest (Sep 8, 2005)

The Missing Link said:
			
		

> hear is my 2 cents The beat way to control the heat on a charcoal grill is to build a three zone fire. to make a three zone fire take some of the coals an piled them in a double layer on the side of the grill which gives you a very hot zone for searing. the remaining coals are arranged in a single layer in the center of the grill, which gives you a moderately hot zone for cooking. the remaining grill area of the grill is left without coals which gives you a cool zone where you can move the food if it starts to burn.
> 
> I think have been reading to many of Steven Raichlen books. :help:



What???


----------



## Finney (Sep 8, 2005)

Bruce B said:
			
		

> Finney said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Now that was just wrong...
I've been trying to be nice too. #-o


----------



## YardBurner (Sep 8, 2005)

I do the hot zone in the back.

This way I'm not reaching across live fire all of the time to move stuff around.

Your hot area can be half the grill surface cause you want some separation between your items.  The medium area is OK with 1/4 due to the lower heat and the "cool" zone can be 1/4 as well since it's just a holding area.

If you don't already have a Weber kettle warming rack.
(Check out weber.com charcoal access.)

GET ONE!!!

This can add a third or even fourth heat zone to your kettle.

I thought it was a gimmick until I got one.  Great landing zone for meat that is just plain taking off on you. (you know what I mean).

Also a great place to plunk down taters early in the cook.  They get done eventually and  stay out of the way.  Think garlic and/or onions as well!

-Rob


----------



## Guest (Sep 8, 2005)

YardBurner said:
			
		

> If you don't already have a Weber kettle warming rack.
> (Check out weber.com charcoal access.)
> 
> GET ONE!!!
> ...


I 2nd that! I do, however, start my taters on the grill and finish them on the WR 'cause they take longer than steaks and chicken pieces. Just my way ~ YMMV


----------



## Finney (Sep 9, 2005)

I've got the warming rack also.  It is a handy item.  I only use it when I have a lot on the grill.  Or if I want to cook something further away from the heat the whole cook.  Otherwise there is plenty of area to move stuff to, to get it away from the heat.


----------

